# Oshkosh 2022



## Jeff Hunt (May 12, 2022)

Anybody else besides me attending?

2 DB 109s scheduled
Heard rumblings of a legit 190 attending
Newly restored P-47 is a possibility
Learned today that the person who bought Paul Allen's MiG 29 is planning on bringing her as well.

75 days till I am there. Not able to be there for arrival's weekend this year but will be there Tuesday through to the end of the show on Sunday July 31st.

Three events before Oshkosh.

WW2 Weekend 03-05 June Reading Pennsylvania
CWH FlyFest 25 June Hamilton Ontario
Thunder Over Over Michigan 15-17 July Ypsilanti Michigan


Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (May 12, 2022)

Not this year. I have an MRI scheduled for July 29 and then it's off to Ireland first week of Aug.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 12, 2022)

I may be there for a day or two but as of now not taking off the whole week


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2022)

Well shoot may have to change my mind, Here is the release of warbirds in review for Air Venture this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 28, 2022)

Ouch now really may have to figure something out. The one year I was going to miss.
Source: Events — Lewis Air Legends

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 28, 2022)

"Hurricane Mk. XIII". That would be interesting.....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jun 28, 2022)

It is going to be brilliant.

Jeff

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2022)

Found this here that was talked that could show up or are coming. My son and are reevaluating and changing things as we are looking at going now. Still working on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 7, 2022)

They just confirmed it, Both Bf-109 restorations are scheduled to show up that where just finished.

Source :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 8, 2022)

Excellent updates.... now if they can get a 190, well a guy can dream can't he.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 17, 2022)

For those that don't realize it this is the largest airshow in the world. As of tomorrow 7 days way till opening day. As of now my son and I are going  Stats in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SamuelK (Jul 19, 2022)

It should be an exciting week! I will be there from this coming Saturday to Thursday of next week. I will be representing the Fargo Air Museum for part of my time there. Excited to see the Grumman Cats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 19, 2022)

I will be arriving in Oshkosh late Tuesday afternoon and then staying for the rest of the week.

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 19, 2022)

As of right now my son and I will be out there Monday through Friday. Saturday my son has to work so I might be out there solo that day depending on how I feel and if I got the shots I wanted


----------



## N4521U (Jul 19, 2022)

Oh how I miss airshows in the U.S.
Flying in is the best way!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 19, 2022)

Flying in (and back) was a lifelong goal finally achieved in my friend's plane. We also participated in the formation flyby.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 24, 2022)

For those that want to watch Airventure but cant make it you can watch the camera's here live all week. It's free to watch. Officially it starts tomorrow but things are already arriving. You cant see everything but you can see quite a bit.



AirVenture Live | Air Show Live Stream | EAA AirVenture

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Little teaser from Oshkosh this year  Back for day 3 today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Few more 

This Bf-109 has an inverted Allison engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Couple more








The Mustang below is a reduced in size one to one drawing built at 70 percent from the original size drawing. Every thing was hand made all way down to the individual rivets. Plane was built in Germany. Flown by transport to US and reassembles here in Wisconsin for the Airshow.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2022)

Beautiful pics and looking forward to more. The Erickson 109's Allison is not inverted but rather upright with exhaust extensions to make it look inverted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Thanks guys, working with a new lens and well tired but have lots of pictures to post once its over. Here is one for you today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Caught a couple of tiger cats slipping out for a sunrise run at 6:00 am this morning

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

With war in Ukraine and Russia going on some but not all aircraft in Russian markings are now supporting new markings over the Russian star.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

P-51 Mustang Merlin engine, something you don't get to see every day. Might be good for modelers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 27, 2022)

You mentioned a new lens. May I ask what lens as it's doing an excellent job


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Glider said:


> You mentioned a new lens. May I ask what lens as it's doing an excellent job



Afternoon Glider, Most of the shots in the air I am taking with a Sigma 150-600mm lens for a Nikon 3200D camera. I now have 4 different lens that will work on the base but the Sigma is my newest one. In years past I used a Nikon DX 55-300mm lens but I also have a Nikon DX 55-200mm lens. My son now uses the 55-300mm lens on a D3400 base. Of which both are actually my camera's but I let him use one 

Here is the Sigma lens installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

These shots below where taken with a Nikon 18 to 55mm DX lens. Most of my ground shots are with this lens. Of which the D3400 also has this lens as well

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2022)

Let us know the verdict on that lens for flying shots. I'm limited to 300mm right now and find that it's not enough for many shots.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 27, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Let us know the verdict on that lens for flying shots. I'm limited to 300mm right now and find that it's not enough for many shots.


Will do, so far I like it but its heavy, about 4.5 lbs. So far I have not found a really good setting for prop blur. My normal settings has to be perfectly still otherwise the picture blurs which I was using around 300. Top one was at around 500 for shutter speed. Bottom one was at 1500 shutter speed. You have to be perfectly still to get good prop blur at 500 for that setting which in wind and moving aircraft almost impossible. Some times I can get some to start like bottom one but most of time it looks like propeller stationary and plane suspended in air. Clarity wise though the higher speed looks tons better. Currently my camera is setup to take picture of about 7 meg per shot though I reduce that for message board. I could double if not triple the file sizer per shot but so far have not mess with it. I use a 32 gig sim card so I could if I wanted to go bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 27, 2022)

Yeah I read about that rig being heavy. Was looking into it a couple of years back. I find that good prop blurs have have a setting of 1/250 or slower but camera shake is a real issue there. This was taken last Saturday at 1/250 on my Canon 70-300 zoom with Image Stabilization:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Glider (Jul 27, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Afternoon Glider, Most of the shots in the air I am taking with a Sigma 150-600mm lens for a Nikon 3200D camera. I now have 4 different lens that will work on the base but the Sigma is my newest one. In years past I used a Nikon DX 55-300mm lens but I also have a Nikon DX 55-200mm lens. My son now uses the 55-300mm lens on a D3400 base. Of which both are actually my camera's but I let him use one
> 
> Here is the Sigma lens installed.
> 
> View attachment 679305


Thank you, the results speak for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> Yeah I read about that rig being heavy. Was looking into it a couple of years back. I find that good prop blurs have have a setting of 1/250 or slower but camera shake is a real issue there. This was taken last Saturday at 1/250 on my Canon 70-300 zoom with Image Stabilization:
> 
> View attachment 679311



Great shot, yeah there seems to be a trade off that's for sure. The negative part of this lens is minimum of 150. Which is why I am glad I have two camera's though like I said my son using my second one right now. So switching lens can be a pain. The good news though was when I bought the lens it was on sale for 25% off so I am not going to complain to much as I love the clarity. Just have to deal with the trade off for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2022)

Glider said:


> Thank you, the results speak for themselves.


Your welcome


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2022)

4 am and up getting ready for Day 4 of Air Venture. Few more photos for you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 28, 2022)

Few more and then got to go get ready. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 28, 2022)

Cracking pics Paul. Looks like great weather.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2022)

Great shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Jul 29, 2022)

Loving the photos!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 29, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Couple more
> 
> View attachment 679209
> 
> ...


You sir get Bacon for the Texans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2022)

Thanks guys, so far this is the best I can get with these two. They are giving rides at Appleton Airport and flying over Air Venture but really high.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2022)

some more

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2022)

Few more, thinking this will be my last day out there, My son has to go to work tomorrow night and well I am pretty exhausted. Day 5 and it will be a long one.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2022)

some more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 29, 2022)

Great shots of great planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2022)

The lighting at Oshkosh can be tough. The vast majority of warbirds are parked east/west so early morning shots means
the sun is head on or tail on. But when it is good, it is great.. Three from my phone.











Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2022)

The day that cell phones can take zoomed pictures at continuous shooting while panning and achieving prop blur with no shake is the day I will ditch my SLR. For everything else, phones take fantastic pictures.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jul 29, 2022)

Crimea_River said:


> The day that cell phones can take zoomed pictures at continuous shooting while panning and achieving prop blur with no shake is the day I will ditch my SLR. For everything else, phones take fantastic pictures.


Mirrorless is the way of the future.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2022)

Great shots Jeff, well 14 hours at the airshow, very tired. This would have been perfect if I had remembered to turn down the shutter speed after shooting some jets. Oh well. Still pretty neat. Off to bed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2022)

Cool shot Paul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 30, 2022)

Bacon for the Texan. Get some rest and have a safe trip home.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)

Cool.

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2022)

Thanks guys, can't sleep for some reason. Little something you don't see to often in the states at an airshow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2022)

Up Up and away

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2022)

Some Navy flights

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2022)

Excellent shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks guys,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Still going through pictures but a few more

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Pair of Growlers

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Few more

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 31, 2022)

Excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 31, 2022)

Just found this video on YT "B-25 row at Oshkosh 2022":

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 31, 2022)

Thanks guys, last ones for today, back to work tonight. I will try and post some more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2022)

Thanks guys, a few more. At6 should get a kick out of some of these.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 1, 2022)

Last ones for today, hopefully some more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2022)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 1, 2022)

Beauty. That VariEze was in town at our Springbank show two weeks ago.


----------



## nuuumannn (Aug 2, 2022)

Terrific to see! Thanks for sharing these. 



Crimea_River said:


> Let us know the verdict on that lens for flying shots. I'm limited to 300mm right now and find that it's not enough for many shots.



I have a 600mm lens and it's great for ground-to-airs, but the problem is the greater the distance of the subject matter the greater the tendency to induce unwanted blur. It helps if you have a high shutter speed, but to get that convincing prop blur, it can be tricky to hold the camera still, especially when panning. Note the varying degrees of prop blur in these pics. They still work though.





Sea Hurricane-4 




Schleicher-3




DSC_0215




Pfalz D III -3




Corsair -2

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Aug 2, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Thanks guys, a few more. At6 should get a kick out of some of these.
> 
> View attachment 680089
> View attachment 680090
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 2, 2022)

Amazing photos, everybody!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 2, 2022)

The blur just makes the pic more alive IMHO. Great shots


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 2, 2022)

nuuumannn said:


> Terrific to see! Thanks for sharing these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pictures first off, agree lots of playing and practicing, getting there but long way to go I think for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2022)

Sorry been kind of busy since I came back from vacation but here are some more.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 3, 2022)

Few more and off to bed

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 5, 2022)

Great shots guys!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2022)

Few more from this year

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2022)

Few more shots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 14, 2022)

Here is one of my favorite

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2022)

Nice shots guys!


----------



## Geedee (Aug 28, 2022)

Fantastic pics chaps. I was there this year...first time since 2005 !... but was full on busy with the race crews until the Thursday, so didn't get much time to go walkabout and meet up with any-one. Promise I'll try harder next year !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 30, 2022)

Geedee said:


> Fantastic pics chaps. I was there this year...first time since 2005 !... but was full on busy with the race crews until the Thursday, so didn't get much time to go walkabout and meet up with any-one. Promise I'll try harder next year !



Damn you should have said something we walked by there practically every day. Could have stopped by


----------



## Geedee (Aug 30, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Damn you should have said something we walked by there practically every day. Could have stopped by


Will be there next year with the race crews and will keep a lookout for y'all !


----------

